# The Slope Progression...



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey fellas! This thread is dedicated to you guys, the guys that have fueled my rocket-skis that I've been using to propel myself down (or up?) this tobaccoey slope throughout this past year. Well, almost a year... More like half a year! LOL! I think at this rate, I'll achieve Shuckins/Smelvis status by the age of 30... (is that a good thing?) :behindsofa: hahaha! Anyway, here's a photolog of this (almost) year in cigars:
Started off with...

A humidor with some Exiles...









And some Monte Afriques...









Then a few 5-packs...









Plus relentless bombing runs from multiple Puffers...
































(there were more than this, so don't feel left out if yours wasn't on here, it was loved just the same )

Then I bought myself some birthday presents...









...More to come!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

...Continued!









And this was enough to fill two of these:









and this:









...So eventually I broke down and bought this:









Which is now full so I have to play tetris every other weekend, and it kinda looks like this:









So...
As you can see, it's been quite an eventful year in my cigar career! I've invested a lot of money, had the crap bombed out of me many, many times, done some bombing myself, and even been helping a few BOTL's with their venture into the cigar industry! I've got to say, I really have found a home away from home, on the net, specifically on Puff.com.

You guys are the ones who taught me that there as still great people in the world, that giving is as much fun (if not more ) as receiving, and you also keep me sane between my hectic quadruple life. Thank you.

lol I guess I'll have to update this again soon, looks like another cooler's in queue for my purchase list... :gasp:

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

NICE! very nice! keep it up.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What else do you want to spend your money on that will give you this much pleasure? Nice pics,,,they make me hungry.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I recognize these symptoms,

because I'm_ "down with the sickness"_ also !!

very nice stash Issac !! :thumb:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool pics and cigar bio.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

What great pics and story! Looks like it been an excellent year for you. Keep it up bro!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep the slope gets steeper and slicker the longer I'm here. Isaac my friend if you it gets to be to much for ya, you can always send them my way . LOL


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

This is pretty awesome.. You should publish.. "A Year on Puff: an homage to the slope"


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Great looking cigars thanks for sharing these awesome pics.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Good thing you are thinking about a second cooler. This madness/illness does not stop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice thread Isaac, You know what comes to mine reading yours and others is our age differences. Example = I am 50 and awhile back turned my Nephew into a junkie, Then we becaome closer and through this board I made friends with people like Jesse and Sean (many more but talking young examples) Anyway these guy's can talk circles around me as far as brands and who makes this or that.

I find that unusual but what other hobby brings together such a diverse group of people. 

You have a passion just like me or Ron or anyone else here and we have it together, weird world, Strange we thousands of miles apart can help others, solve problems, make things happen and out do gooders want to kill all this camaraderie we have. when they can't really do anything right, I wonder if they just have shitty lives abd are jealous. LOL

Cool thread Bro!

BTW how did you find the cigar press?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Great post Isaac. You have a cigar shrine! I love it. Thats very, very cool. Great pics to. :mrgreen:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> BTW how did you find the cigar press?


They come up on CBid all the time.

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 861999


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Magnate said:


> They come up on CBid all the time.
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 861999


That or CI'a make me an offer; got it for like 10-15 bucks i think; smelld AWESOME when i first got it too!

Thanks guys haha you are all like brothers to me and I pray this is a lifelong event!

Cheers,
Isaac :tea:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

eyesack said:


> That or CI'a make me an offer; got it for like 10-15 bucks i think; smelld AWESOME when i first got it too!
> 
> Thanks guys haha you are all like brothers to me and I pray this is a lifelong event!
> 
> ...


I was wondering why the hell anyone would buy one of those, but seeing it sitting up like that in your house - looks great!

Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice job bro. Some people scrapbook their kids, you keep a record of your stogies. Good idea. And much more interesting to view.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Great collection, looks like you've been busy!! Keep it up man!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe thanks guys! My shrine is no more Warren, as I've moved on to bigger and better things... (cooler) lol! It started as two boxes that ended up as storage units in my cooler. Thinking about building a foot-locker type humidor now :O


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

those are some cool pics man. Nice stuff.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice collection and pictures Isaac. I think we started around the same time but I need some catching up to do.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

That's what i'm talkin about! Way to Go Isaac!



eyesack said:


> Hehe thanks guys! My shrine is no more Warren, as I've moved on to bigger and better things... (cooler) lol! It started as two boxes that ended up as storage units in my cooler. Thinking about building a foot-locker type humidor now :O


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

that is an amazing collection!


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

dirletra said:


> NICE! very nice! keep it up.


Great work on the collection, makes me want to lite up.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha thanks guys, makes me want to light up too! Last time I smoked was last weekend... Been waiting for these damn canker sores to heal! Dentist gave me some stuff be he said it takes like 14 days for them to go away! :*( /cry it's so nice out, too!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice looking collection Brother Isaac! WTG a natural Brother if I might be so bold.


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice pics of your collection.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Isaac,

Well done! Makes my mouth water!

Good stuff, man!

-Fauzi


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

cool collection.


----------

